
ML in medical school curriculum - happycookie
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41746-018-0061-1
======
happycookie
"It is time for medical schools to consider including content focused on ML
and its applications as part of their curriculum"

"healthcare has arguably one of the highest number of venture capital (VC)
backed AI startups, and this figure is gradually increasing.... ...If this
trend continues, then we may very well see a large number of AI-driven
products and technologies integrated within the healthcare ecosystem in the
coming decades. The question then remains as to whether a medical professional
is willing to embrace these tools as part of their repertoire and if so, how
they can get educated in terms of knowing the “art” as well as the “science”
of the ML algorithms driving these technologies"

